# ? Wall mounted, Water cooled PC (The RecoilMachine)



## Recoil P

Hi all,

Having been inspired by a few other wall mounted PCs, I decided to build my own.
►


I used my existing hardware, but separated each component out and mounted them on a Perspex/Plexiglass plate. Each plate is backlit with LED's and mounted on a piece of framed and vinyl-clad hardboard.
►


2 months, around 20 individual shipments of components from three different continents, and countless hours of hard work later, 'The RecoilMachine' is ready and hanging on my wall.








►


*I have also uploaded a video of the rig onYouTube: 



*
The water-cooling system is a simple loop that covers both GPUs and the CPU, and bleeds the heat through one 360mm radiator wih three 120mm fans running at 1200 rpm. The pump is running at its lowest setting, which is still easily enough to keep temperatures down. Consequently, the whole system is very quiet.
Idle temps for CPU and GPUs are 38 C, and 32 C respectively.
Load temps for CPU and GPUs are 63 C, and 68 C respectively.
The temperature of the water in the loop never exceeds 30 C.

◄ Main System specs ►
Gigabyte EX58-UDP5 (Rev 1.0)
Intel Core i7 920, 2.66 GHz
Asus GTX 590 1.5GB
Samsung 250GB SSD 840 EVO SSD
Western Digital 1TB Caviar Black Hard Drive
Seagate 1TB Hard drive

◄ Water cooling specs ►
Aquacomputer Cuplex Kryos Delrin CPU water block
Alphacool Laing D5 Vario Pump
Monsoon Series Two Dual 5.25in Reservoir
Alphacool NexXxoS NVXP NV 590 Series GPU water block
Phobya G-Silent 12 1200rpm Fans, Black Silent Edition
Black Ice GTS-Lite 360 Radiator
Masterkleer Tubing PVC 19/13mm
19/13mm Compression Fitting 45° Rotary G1/4
19/13mm Compression Fitting 90° Rotary G1/4

The system is overclocked around 30% using a simple BCLK and voltage buff in the BIOS.
►


►


►


Let me know what you think


----------



## Master__Shake

stainless steel tubing! lol

jk

looks awesome.


----------



## skruffs01

Looks great, and all your hard work definately paid off....Very unique. Nice work


----------



## SlvrDragon50

Wow, pretty good temps for only a 360mm rad.

Looks beautiful.


----------



## Recoil P

Thanks. I appreciate that


----------



## RushiMP

Very nice.


----------



## Aesthethc

Very nice, very nice....


----------



## Ghost12

Awesome, looks great.


----------



## Citna

Wow, that looks great nice work.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Its my dream to someday do something like that. Ultimate way to display a PC.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Stunning. I LOVE that blue


----------



## Recoil P

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jolly Roger*
> 
> Its my dream to someday do something like that. Ultimate way to display a PC.


It was actually really enjoyable to do the work. I had to go through a lot of trial and error since I have never done this before, but seing the finished result makes it all worth it


----------



## Recoil P

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Stunning. I LOVE that blue


Yeah - I was a bit lucky with the shades of blue of the LED's that just matched the light in the PSU and the reservoir.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recoil P*
> 
> It was actually really enjoyable to do the work. I had to go through a lot of trial and error since I have never done this before, but seing the finished result makes it all worth it


I bet it was. But it looks like it was super fun. Thanks for showin it off. And welcome to OCN.


----------



## sinnedone

Looks very nice!

Need more pictures though. What did you use to light the backplates?


----------



## Recoil P

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Looks very nice!
> 
> Need more pictures though. What did you use to light the backplates?


Added two new pics









Backplates are lit with blue LED strips, each cut to size and then soldered into and long strand that is powered by a 5 volt Molex from the PSU.


----------



## hanzy

Awesome.


----------



## Zooty Cat

If you look around in the threads you will find a wall mount that was "Mod of the Month" in November or October very, very, similar.









Edit - Here's the link http://www.overclock.net/t/1424387/gallery-build-log-ultimate-wall-mount-rig-maxxplanck-v2-completed


----------



## dimwit13

DUDE!!!

-dimwit-


----------



## Recoil P

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zooty Cat*
> 
> If you look around in the threads you will find a wall mount that was "Mod of the Month" in November or October very, very, similar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit - Here's the link http://www.overclock.net/t/1424387/gallery-build-log-ultimate-wall-mount-rig-maxxplanck-v2-completed


Absolutely, and I don't hide the fact that I drew a lot of inspiration from that one.


----------



## vrydstrbd

Looks really nice! Thats a rig to be proud of and it definitely gives off that WOW factor when you walk into the room. The beauty of wall hung rigs are that they wont collect as much dust as it would in a case, I never had to clean anything but the fans in the last 2 years.. I'm currently building my 2nd wall hung rig which will look more like the maxxplanck (red/black theme) which I am also going the carbon fiber look also. My first rig was built upon a sheet of 3/8' thick black plexiglas butIm now going with clear plexi wrapped by carbon fiber like both of you. Both the Recoil Machine and Maxxplanck or works art in my eyes. It just takes alot of time to get them right but well worth the efforts as you can see.
My first rig:
2700K
Z77 MOBO originally a Z68 gone bad)
Gigabyte gtx670OC in SLI
Samsung 256mb 830
16 GB Corsair Vengeance 1600 ram
Seagate 3TB
Ultra 1000 X3 psu
swiftech MCP655-B pump
alphacool cape fuzion 10 res
swiftech mcr220-qp-res radiator
Tygon tubing
bitspower fittings
bgears b-ice fans
swiftech apogee hd cpu block
danger den 7 slot i/o shield
electric blue and black paracord sleeving


I used brushed aluminum from a lian li side panel for the fans and radiator shroud.

So far, the new rig parts I have are:
4770k delidded with clp
Asus Maximus Formula VI
G.Skill Trident 2400 mhz 16GB ram
xspc raystorm cpu block
xspc AX240 radiator
swiftech mcp655 pump w/ speed control
Samsung Evo 500 GB
2 WD Black 2 TB hdd's
enermax thb silence fans (red)
alphacool cape fuzion 10 res
primochill red revolver fittings
primochill blood red ridgid acrylic tubing
Hexis 30000carbon wrap
Di-noc red carbon wrap
Corsair hx1050 psu
imperial red, graphite and black paracord sleeving
I'll post pic's in another month.


----------



## boredmug

Wow! These are so awesome! What a great way to display your pc


----------



## ZytheEKS

Purely amazing rig Recoil.

Just a bit of precautionary advice, I'd spray the back of your mobo with liquid electrical tape. Acrylic WILL conduct static electricity, you don't want the winter months to make fry your mobo.


----------



## andyv

Looks awesome.

One things to maybe consider for the future that I think would improve the asthetics if you were to use hard line tubing and create straight lines down the left side.


----------



## Minusorange

I'd love to build something like this but I'd build it into my desk instead of hanging it on the wall, maybe have one that's also a coffee table for living room use too


----------



## ZytheEKS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minusorange*
> 
> I'd love to build something like this but I'd build it into my desk instead of hanging it on the wall, maybe have one that's also a coffee table for living room use too


http://www.frozencpu.com/products/21024/cross-01/Redharbinger_Cross_Desk_-_Ultimate_Liquid_Cooling_Ready_ETA_March_2014.html?tl=g1c643s2052


----------



## Minusorange

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZytheEKS*
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/21024/cross-01/Redharbinger_Cross_Desk_-_Ultimate_Liquid_Cooling_Ready_ETA_March_2014.html?tl=g1c643s2052


Exactly! But less 1980's Air Hockey esque

Something abit more futuristic looking with some nice backlit LED's


----------



## Recoil P

That's a very nice looking machine too mate.








I Considered led lit fans as well, but by the time I thought of it I had already ordered the plain black ones, so I just stuck with those.


----------



## Recoil P

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZytheEKS*
> 
> Purely amazing rig Recoil.
> 
> Just a bit of precautionary advice, I'd spray the back of your mobo with liquid electrical tape. Acrylic WILL conduct static electricity, you don't want the winter months to make fry your mobo.


Very good advice thanks. I did notice some static when I stuck the vinyl to the hardboard, so perhaps I should do that. Have you got a preferred brand?


----------



## ZytheEKS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recoil P*
> 
> Very good advice thanks. I did notice some static when I stuck the vinyl to the hardboard, so perhaps I should do that. Have you got a preferred brand?


I don't think it matters much, liquid electrical tape is liquid electrical tape. If it conducted electricity, static or otherwise, it wouldn't be LET.









Your local hardware store should carry it.


----------



## ZytheEKS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recoil P*
> 
> That's a very nice looking machine too mate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Considered led lit fans as well, but by the time I thought of it I had already ordered the plain black ones, so I just stuck with those.


Take a 3mm drill bit to it and wire em yourself.









You could also paint the blades as well.


----------



## Crouch

Damn, I wish I have the skills & time to do this







Great job anyways, I love it


----------



## Recoil P

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crouch*
> 
> Damn, I wish I have the skills & time to do this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great job anyways, I love it


Thanks a lot


----------



## vrydstrbd

What did you use as hard board, I have never had a problem with static electricity using Plexiglas. The only other way I can think of to protect you is to ground the mobo with a wire from a standoff to the psu . They do make Plexiglas cases so I don't why it would be a problem now.


----------



## ZytheEKS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vrydstrbd*
> 
> What did you use as hard board, I have never had a problem with static electricity using Plexiglas. The only other way I can think of to protect you is to ground the mobo with a wire from a standoff to the psu . They do make Plexiglas cases so I don't why it would be a problem now.


Generally they use risers on plexi cases, so the board isn't at risk for static discharge from the acrylic. Acrylic will conduct static, facts are facts. There are lots of ways around it, such as preventing contact from acrylic with risers, etc. Spraying it with LET is just the easiest way I could think of.


----------



## Recoil P

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZytheEKS*
> 
> Generally they use risers on plexi cases, so the board isn't at risk for static discharge from the acrylic. Acrylic will conduct static, facts are facts. There are lots of ways around it, such as preventing contact from acrylic with risers, etc. Spraying it with LET is just the easiest way I could think of.


I certainly used risers, and even though I don't think it will be a problem, I did become aware of static when I applied the vinyl on to the plexiglass. But that was obviously only at that specific moment, and since then I have not detected any issues.
In addition - all components are sitting slightly proud of the vinyl, so there isn't actually any contact between components and either plexiglass or vinyl anywhere on the board.


----------



## ZytheEKS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recoil P*
> 
> I certainly used risers, and even though I don't think it will be a problem, I did become aware of static when I applied the vinyl on to the plexiglass. But that was obviously only at that specific moment, and since then I have not detected any issues.
> In addition - all components are sitting slightly proud of the vinyl, so there isn't actually any contact between components and either plexiglass or vinyl anywhere on the board.


lol, then I wouldn't bother with the LET unless you want to be super thorough . XD I couldn't tell by the pic. ;p

Pretty wicked build though, you should consider selling those mounts here on OCN in the Artisan forum; you could make a pretty penny.


----------



## LostKauz

this is another great wall mounted pc, only thing i would change sleeved cables.


----------



## Recoil P

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZytheEKS*
> 
> lol, then I wouldn't bother with the LET unless you want to be super thorough . XD I couldn't tell by the pic. ;p
> 
> Pretty wicked build though, you should consider selling those mounts here on OCN in the Artisan forum; you could make a pretty penny.


I did actually consider offering something like this up for sale. But for the moment, any buyers would have to be in the UK...








What do you reckon people would pay for this?


----------



## ZytheEKS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recoil P*
> 
> I did actually consider offering something like this up for sale. But for the moment, any buyers would have to be in the UK...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you reckon people would pay for this?


Set up a PayPal small business account, and note that international shipping would cost more and you could manage to ship internationally. Paypal would manage conversion of currencies, and people import stuff all the time. I just ordered a waterblock and backplate from germany because no US retailers carried it. XD

But again, your work, your effort, your choice. Just my opinion.


----------



## MoEssam

Great Build


----------



## Recoil P

Thanks a lot


----------



## hooh888

Looks very nice, and I've always loved blue and black theme. Can I use this as a reference if I were to do something like this?


----------



## Recoil P

Sure


----------



## JTA1029

Great build, Recoil.

I'm using this as inspiration for a build. I just can't get over how great the wall mount looks.

I was wondering, what tool did you use to achieve the beveled straight edges on the acrylic?

Thanks for sharing this with us!


----------



## LeoYunta

Impressive build.


----------



## Recoil P

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTA1029*
> 
> Great build, Recoil.
> 
> I'm using this as inspiration for a build. I just can't get over how great the wall mount looks.
> 
> I was wondering, what tool did you use to achieve the beveled straight edges on the acrylic?
> 
> Thanks for sharing this with us!


Thanks man. Believe it or not, I had to use a hand file...... And yes - it took a while


----------



## JTA1029

Jeezus. I can't imagine.

Yesterday I spent about half the day making (trying) to make the acrylic boards. I got two done that i'm "satisfied" with. and even they are nowhere near perfect.

I cut the acrylic with a jigsaw at a 45 degree then used an air-powered grinding tool with a hard cloth-like attachment to try to even out the screwups. Ended up with a bunch of differently finished edges.

Going to get a dremel attachment today that should bevel at a 45. If that don't work. IDK. Either buy a table saw (booo) or find another solution.


----------



## Unicr0nhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTA1029*
> 
> Jeezus. I can't imagine.
> 
> Yesterday I spent about half the day making (trying) to make the acrylic boards. I got two done that i'm "satisfied" with. and even they are nowhere near perfect.
> 
> I cut the acrylic with a jigsaw at a 45 degree then used an air-powered grinding tool with a hard cloth-like attachment to try to even out the screwups. Ended up with a bunch of differently finished edges.
> 
> Going to get a dremel attachment today that should bevel at a 45. If that don't work. IDK. Either buy a table saw (booo) or find another solution.


FWIW, a router table will put a MUCH nicer edge on acrylic than a table saw ever will, and a small benchtop router table setup might be a little cheaper than a table saw.

Worse comes to worse, mount the finest tooth blade you can get (at least a 40 tooth 7 1/4" blade - preferably 60T) backwards in a circular saw and clamp a board on top of the acrylic to use as a cutting guide to run the circular saw up against as you make the cut so that the edge you want to cut is hanging just off the edge of a table. The backwards blade will cut smoother through the acrylic than if the blade was turning the right way.


----------



## ZytheEKS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recoil P*
> 
> Thanks man. Believe it or not, *I had to use a hand file*...... And yes - it took a while


That was painful to read, someone get this man a dremel!


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK




----------



## Noviets

OP Have you thought of getting a 90 adapter for the DVI cable?
Something like


Looks great man, very impressed.

P.S. Please find the clip for you first stick of ram!


----------



## Wanou

I came across your build. Very impressive. I like the colors.
Don't you want to to sleeve the wires and the Sata connectors ? Something like plain black would mask the dots of colors created by the white/blue/red wires. This would be really neat







Just saying.

Awesome work !


----------



## Gleniu

Fantastic work


----------



## Jakeey802

Nice !


----------



## Ramzinho

this is absolutely orgasmic


----------



## ladcrooks

A sculpture, a work of art, that has a practical use - brilliant!


----------



## zukimoro

Gotta ask.. What pcie riser are you using? And where do I get one from.


----------



## markovian

damit now i have a new project to add to the list i have a shelf mounted htpc DAMIT and many other explicet words now im out another grand come feb for a pc mod i cant resist not trying and i blame you op you just cost me a gran lol

all fun aside ... tho i really will try this very nice ... just wow that is epic


----------



## DarthBeavis

Thanks for inspiring me


----------



## gabrielbolea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recoil P*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Having been inspired by a few other wall mounted PCs, I decided to build my own.
> ►
> 
> 
> I used my existing hardware, but separated each component out and mounted them on a Perspex/Plexiglass plate. Each plate is backlit with LED's and mounted on a piece of framed and vinyl-clad hardboard.
> ►
> 
> 
> 2 months, around 20 individual shipments of components from three different continents, and countless hours of hard work later, 'The RecoilMachine' is ready and hanging on my wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ►
> 
> 
> *I have also uploaded a video of the rig onYouTube:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> The water-cooling system is a simple loop that covers both GPUs and the CPU, and bleeds the heat through one 360mm radiator wih three 120mm fans running at 1200 rpm. The pump is running at its lowest setting, which is still easily enough to keep temperatures down. Consequently, the whole system is very quiet.
> Idle temps for CPU and GPUs are 38 C, and 32 C respectively.
> Load temps for CPU and GPUs are 63 C, and 68 C respectively.
> The temperature of the water in the loop never exceeds 30 C.
> 
> ◄ Main System specs ►
> Gigabyte EX58-UDP5 (Rev 1.0)
> Intel Core i7 920, 2.66 GHz
> Asus GTX 590 1.5GB
> Samsung 250GB SSD 840 EVO SSD
> Western Digital 1TB Caviar Black Hard Drive
> Seagate 1TB Hard drive
> 
> ◄ Water cooling specs ►
> Aquacomputer Cuplex Kryos Delrin CPU water block
> Alphacool Laing D5 Vario Pump
> Monsoon Series Two Dual 5.25in Reservoir
> Alphacool NexXxoS NVXP NV 590 Series GPU water block
> Phobya G-Silent 12 1200rpm Fans, Black Silent Edition
> Black Ice GTS-Lite 360 Radiator
> Masterkleer Tubing PVC 19/13mm
> 19/13mm Compression Fitting 45° Rotary G1/4
> 19/13mm Compression Fitting 90° Rotary G1/4
> 
> The system is overclocked around 30% using a simple BCLK and voltage buff in the BIOS.
> ►
> 
> 
> ►
> 
> 
> ►
> 
> 
> Let me know what you think


Let me congratulate you my friend! I started doing mine, and at this moment I'm waiting for some components. Can you tell me where did you bought the PCI Cable i have two connected to each other but it doesn't seem to work, and also I'm seeing that you didn't use that 45 degrees cut on the edges, can you explain it how it is working because its look so bright.


----------



## ten gutierrez

man, I'm from Brazil, I enjoyed your case mode on the wall, which made up for me, but I am looking for a help from you. how you set up the extender cable riser please express card 16. help me, since I tried hard and not found, can help me?

http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2420835/width/500/height/1000
http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2420836/width/500/height/1000


----------



## elrompeplacas

amazing!!!! very nice! looks great


----------



## ashleylongley

Have you had any issues with the PCI-e 3M risers, I am having a problem it seems to work fine until you run a game then it crashes. Any ideas?
Thanks and NICE.


----------



## wardo3640

Simply amazing build. This is art for sure very nice job my friend. In the future I will be doing a wall mount and you have given me so many ideas and tricks to use in the future. Thanks for posting this treat for the rest of us.


----------



## Badass1982

I love this but how did you mount the GPU and the PSU to the board. I am currently in the early stages of planning a wall build myself.


----------



## Sharkbyte

Recoil P said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Having been inspired by a few other wall mounted PCs, I decided to build my own.
> ►
> 
> 
> I used my existing hardware, but separated each component out and mounted them on a Perspex/Plexiglass plate. Each plate is backlit with LED's and mounted on a piece of framed and vinyl-clad hardboard.
> ►
> 
> 
> 2 months, around 20 individual shipments of components from three different continents, and countless hours of hard work later, 'The RecoilMachine' is ready and hanging on my wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ►
> 
> 
> *I have also uploaded a video of the rig onYouTube:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> The water-cooling system is a simple loop that covers both GPUs and the CPU, and bleeds the heat through one 360mm radiator wih three 120mm fans running at 1200 rpm. The pump is running at its lowest setting, which is still easily enough to keep temperatures down. Consequently, the whole system is very quiet.
> Idle temps for CPU and GPUs are 38 C, and 32 C respectively.
> Load temps for CPU and GPUs are 63 C, and 68 C respectively.
> The temperature of the water in the loop never exceeds 30 C.
> 
> ◄ Main System specs ►
> Gigabyte EX58-UDP5 (Rev 1.0)
> Intel Core i7 920, 2.66 GHz
> Asus GTX 590 1.5GB
> Samsung 250GB SSD 840 EVO SSD
> Western Digital 1TB Caviar Black Hard Drive
> Seagate 1TB Hard drive
> 
> ◄ Water cooling specs ►
> Aquacomputer Cuplex Kryos Delrin CPU water block
> Alphacool Laing D5 Vario Pump
> Monsoon Series Two Dual 5.25in Reservoir
> Alphacool NexXxoS NVXP NV 590 Series GPU water block
> Phobya G-Silent 12 1200rpm Fans, Black Silent Edition
> Black Ice GTS-Lite 360 Radiator
> Masterkleer Tubing PVC 19/13mm
> 19/13mm Compression Fitting 45° Rotary G1/4
> 19/13mm Compression Fitting 90° Rotary G1/4
> 
> The system is overclocked around 30% using a simple BCLK and voltage buff in the BIOS.
> ►
> 
> 
> ►
> 
> 
> ►
> 
> 
> Let me know what you think


Freaking awesome best one I’ve seen yet!
You just inspired me lol
1 favor can you please run those monitor wires in the wall lol


----------



## Nimrod0031

Looks great. I actually kinda prefer the look of soft tubing. Seems more organic looking to me.


----------

